# My drawing of Stephanie for SpaceMonkey



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Emily asked me if I would do a couple of drawings for her, she wanted the drawings to show Stephanie as a kitten and also now as a fully grown cat.

Here is my drawings so far, I hope to finish this at the weekend 

I hope you all like it 




























As I said not quite finished, as I need to finish off the fur on the body, ears and tail


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Emma's probably going to be sick of me raving about this lol, but I just can't get over how gorgeous it is. Absolutely perfect!

:luv


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Wow, how beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Lacey'sMuM (Jul 30, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Looks good! :thumb


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Well if Emily is happy with this, it is now finished


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

WOW  

That is just amazing...you are a very good drawer!

Eva x


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

beautiful Emma!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

OMG that is fantastic!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Simply gorgeous work, Emma. That shot of Stephanie as a kitten is just too precious. :luv


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

This is so pretty! I love the composition.  Oooh and I just realized I forgot to pay you -- I will go do that right now.


----------



## EmmaG (Jan 7, 2005)

Thanks Julie for your kind comments, recieved the payment for the postage, I will take the drawings to the post office tomorrow


----------



## cagnes (Apr 16, 2005)

Emma... you never cease to amaze me!!! Gorgeous work as usual!:worship


----------

